# A hole Peugeot coupe driver



## Hunnipot (Aug 8, 2012)

I was patiently queuing across a long bridge, and I could see some people were trying to jump ahead in the queue by taking a slip road and rejoining the queue further down.
It came to me passing the exit of this slip road, and I didn't let this guy join, and I was slowly crawling forward. He didn't like that I guess, and he was crawling towards the offside of my car, at the front of my car, so I had to swerve as he was edging closer to hitting my car, almost like he didn't care if he hit it.
I had my window down already, and was so angry I gestured to him out my window.
When we joined a dual carriageway, I knew I could smoke him, but there were other cars ahead, a roundabout soon, and I only bought my car a few weeks back, so didn't want to risk it.
He pulled alongside my car in the fast lane, looked across at me, then blew me a kiss! So I responded with a different gesture, and he continued to be alongside me, before eventually driving off.
What a twit.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

It must be the weather....I had a Polo with three young lads in it, pull up alongside me and then proceed to give me the finger.....even though I was minding my own business and cruising down the dual carriageway (with the cruise set at 70!). i find I am getting it more and more often when I am in the RS....I bet they wouldn't bat an eye if it was the A6 bus :x

Hev x


----------



## Hunnipot (Aug 8, 2012)

My friend said to expect more trouble now, as her and her hubby have had more a$$holes giving them trouble when in their Audi convertible, than in their other cars. No trouble to report this week! Kris x


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm the man you need ...if any nice ladies require my services....i'm free tonite! ;-)


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

On a serious note, there are lots of tw*ts on our roads these days...drive safely and carry on! life is too short!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

zltm089 said:


> life is too short!


,,,,, to let other people upset you. They only do it because they feel bad within themselves! So:

be kind to doodahs and in a while, they'll be kind to you


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Just what did it prove by not letting him in????

He didn't care if he was about to hit your beloved TT - so give him room.

He was a prat - so let him get on with it!!

Why scramble up your day over one d head? It ain't worth it.


----------



## SierraWinter (Feb 2, 2013)

I had a Polo with three young lads in it。


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

i would have let him in too.if someone knows a shortcut and takes it,good for them.im sure it couldnt have took more than 5 seconds extra to get to your destination.not worth the hassle.


----------

